# Suchen Trails in Umgebung Bendorf!



## dani23 (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

wir sind ein paar Biker die gerne noch weitere anspruchsvolle Trails in unserer näheren Umgebung kennenlernen würden. Momentan liegt unsere Hauptstrecke beim Römerturm. Daher die Frage an euch: Wer kann uns schöne Trails in der Umgebung von Bendorf nennen und wenn möglich auch beschreiben wie man sie genau findet?
Würden uns sehr über eure Hilfe freuen. 
Vielen Dank.

LG


----------



## Flo17 (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

also in der Brex gibts neben dem Römerturm noch zwei weitere interessante Trails beide liegen weiter hinten im Tal kurz vor Grenzau (Kaiserstuhl und Sängerplatz).
Weitere schöne Trails finden sich im Heimbacher Wald Richtung Isenburg und nach Heimbach-Weis runter.
Für eine paar Fotos schau mal hier rein 
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/index.php (siehe Unterwesterwald)
Komme selber aus Sayn, bei Interesse kann ich euch die besten Trails auch gerne mal zeigen. 

Gruss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (6. September 2005)

Hallo Florian!

Falls nochmal eine Tour ansteht bin ich wenn möglich dafür zu haben!

Ich würde auch gerne nochmal die Sayner Schweiz unter die Stollen nehmen!


----------



## dani23 (7. September 2005)

Vielen Dank. Werden uns direkt mal auf die Suche machen. Falls wir nichts finden, kommen wir gerne auf das Angebot zurück!


----------



## dave (7. September 2005)

tach dani, hattest du mir über singletrail-skala.de mal gemailt? 
ich war in urlaub und kam noch nicht zum antworten. bei flo bist du aber bereits an der richtigen stelle!


----------



## dani23 (7. September 2005)

Ja genau das war ich. 
Wie können wir die beschriebenen Trails am besten finden? 
Kaiserstuhl, Sängerplatz....
Haben auch noch gehört von Johanna Brücke, Sayner Schweiz....
Wissen aber leider nicht wie wir sie finden können.
Wir würden dann beim Wanderparkplatz in Höhr starten....
Danke schonmal


----------



## dave (7. September 2005)

die sayner schweiz wollen wir lieber unter verschluß halten. eventuell zeigen wir euch den trail bei einer gemeinsamen tour. er war allerdings bisher ein geheimtipp und so sollte es aus diversen gründen IMHO besser bleiben!

die anfahrt zu den anderen trails kann ich dir morgen mailen. heute abend ist's zeitlich ein wenig knapp bei mir ...

wenn dir der römerturm spass gemacht hat, können wir die singles aber wie gesagt auch mal mit flo zusammen abfahren. wär' vielleicht einfacher, oder? ich bin in zwei wochen wieder in höhr!


----------



## dave (9. September 2005)

mail ist rausgegangen ...


----------



## dave (14. September 2005)

@dani: ist die mail angekomen? habt ihr die trails gefunden?


----------



## Chefkoch87 (1. Oktober 2005)

mh hi wollte ma fragen wo so was abgeht? war bis jetzt bimmer in brohl und da inner umgebung aber auf dauer wirds halt langweilig!

wo gibts denn noch so was im raum neuwied?

und zu den anderen da in bendorf hab da ma gesucht aber nix gefunden könnt ihr das nochma genauer beschreiben wo das genau is also die die ihr da nicht verheimlichen wollt  

thx gruss Chefkoch


----------



## dave (4. Oktober 2005)

wie ich gerade einem anderen user geschrieben habe, werd' ich prinzipiell keine trail-tipps mehr an unbekannte biker rausgeben, von denen ich nicht weiß wie sie fahren und von denen ich wie so oft keine antwort erhalte (s. o.). da spare ich mir die zeit für trail-beschreibungen lieber fürs biken auf ...

wenn du lust hast, kannste aber mal mit uns mitfahren. übernächstes wochnende werden flo und ich wieder im ww sein und dort oder in KO biken gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Dave,

ich hoffe Du meinst damit nicht mich, oder doch!?!
Da "Dani" sich nach den Touren erkundigt hat habe ich mich außer deiner Stellungnahme zur Sayner Schweiz nicht weiter angesprochen gefühlt!
...ich werde dann in Zukunft aber auf meine "Äußerungen" bezüglich irgendwelcher Trails achten!!!


----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2005)

@Helius: keine sorge, du bist nicht gemeint.


----------



## Chefkoch87 (5. Oktober 2005)

lass ma über icq labern das geht einfach schneller  meine icq nummer is 280553352 dann können wir uns ja echt ma treffen


----------



## KO-ULI (14. Oktober 2005)

Maaahhlzeit!
Hi Dave und Flo, wenn ihr eure Tour nicht schon hinter euch habt, bitte bescheid sagen!! Ich kann zwar nicht behaupten, dass ich momentan fahrradtechnisch fit wäre (hab ich die 100 km dieses jahr schon voll?..), aber wenigstens mal wieder gemeinsam touren, hätte ich Spaß dran.

Habe eine neue/alte Handynummer, 0176 22092159

In Koblenz stehen übrigens die Dirts immer noch in recht gutem Zustand, sind aber keine große Anreise wert.  

Gruß,
Uli


----------

